# Hello from Southern England



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

heya and welcome to horseforum.com have fun and have a great time chattin, hope you meet loads of horsey people. btw im Anneka xx


----------



## Robin Marek (Feb 25, 2007)

Hellooo! And thanks 

Your little grey pony is stunning!


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

thanks shes only 5 atm lol welsh section A


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer.


----------

